# driver canoscan 9900f sous mac os 10.5.4



## sally0 (15 Août 2008)

bonjour!
j'ai un tout nouveau tout beau imac avec mac os 10.5.4 et je ne trouve pas de driver pour mon imprimante canoscan 9900f ! ce qui m'embete très sérieusement car je travail avec!!! est ce que quelqu'un a une solution? je suis novice avec mac ( j'utilisait pc il y a très peu!) 
j'ai éssayer le site de canon, mac etc...aucuns des drivers proposés ne marche!
merci de m'aider!


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Tu es sûr que c'est une "imprimante" ? Le Canoscan 9900F est un scanner aux dernières nouvelles. 

Sinon, t'as tout ce qu'il faut sur cette page, dans la mesure du possible.

Ou celle-ci (moins à jour).

De toute façon, ce scanner Canoscan 9900F n'était pas dans la liste des scanners Canon seuls compatibles avec Leopard.

La page source n'existe plus mais la liste doit toujours être d'actualité (sauf nouveaux modèles). EDIT : Voir le PDF en pièce jointe, c'est rapé pour ce scanner.

Tu peux te rabattre sur VueScan (shareware) ou SANE (gratuit).

Nota : VueScan annonce une compatibilité si l'on installe le pilote scangear. Attention toutefois, pour ce que je viens de regarder dans le logiciel mis en ligne par Canon US, il s'agit de programmes PPC (l'ancienne architecture processeur) et cela n'ira pas de soit avec un Mac Intel.


----------



## sally0 (15 Août 2008)

euh oui, bien sur! un scanner!!  bon et bien c'est un peu chinois tout ça mais j'aprend vite!!! et il me semble que ce que tu me dis est très mauvais signe!!! etant donner que j'ai déja éssaye avec scan vue et que ça ne marche pas....je vais tenter avec SANE...penses tu que se soit une question de temps?
merci!


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Août 2008)

Je pense malheureusement que ce scanner ne sera jamais compatible avec Leopard, du moins pas du fait de Canon.

Extrait du PDF que j'ai mis en pièce jointe :


> Scanner models released after 2007 will be compatible unless otherwise noted.
> For scanners missing from the list above, if it was released prior to 2007, then it will not be supported in Mac OS X 10.5
> Leopard.



En gros, les scanners sortis après 2007 sont compatibles sans qu'il soit fait mention d'eux sur le document. Par contre, les scanners plus anciens qui ne le sont pas aujourd'hui ne seront jamais portés sur Leopard.

Je viens de vérifier la liste de SANE et ce scanner est déclaré non-supporté. 

Une solution serait d'installer Windows, via Bootcamp (fourni avec X.5) ou Parallèle (payant), et d'utiliser le scanner par ce biais. Parallèle permet d'avoir les deux partitions (OS X et Windows) actives en même temps, Bootcamp oblige à redémarrer sa machine à chaque changement d'OS.


----------



## sally0 (16 Août 2008)

et oui j'ai vu ça!!!!    je vais tenter en effet en installant windows...mais dans le genre pratique on fait mieux!! je suis illustratrice et je scanne sans arret!!! je crois que le mieux c'est d'attendre d'avoir le budget et d'en racheter un!!! (pfff....après l'investissement du mac, j'avais pas prévu!!! et oui, novice, quoi!!!) si tu en as un à me conseiller que serais aussi bon que le canon 9900f et pas trop cher...merci!!!!
en tout cas, merci pour la réponse!


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Août 2008)

J'ai un 4400F qui fonctionne très bien, mais c'est l'entrée de gamme et je n'en fais pas une utilisation professionnelle.

Ton scanner est quand même du haut de gamme, un outil semi-professionnel au moins. Rien qu'en dollars, son prix donne le vertige. Il est ancien, certes, et aujourd'hui les modèles comparables se trouvent en dessous de 200 $ (je parle $ parce que je me réfère au prix indiqué chez Canon USA). Bien sûr, les caractéristiques des scanners actuels semblent supérieures, (notamment au niveau de la résolution) mais cela ne veut pas forcément dire que tu retrouveras toutes tes marques.

Comme ça, à vue de nez, je dirais que le modèle correspondant actuellement chez Canon est le Canoscan 8800F. Mais peut-être devrais-tu aller regarder du coté d'Espon. Autant je déteste leurs imprimantes, autant leurs scanners ont bonne réputation. Et puis, même si ce 9900F est ancien, vu sont prix, ont pouvait s'attendre à un support plus prolongé (ils n'ont même pas assuré le bon logiciel vers Intel, il y a deux ans).

Avant de choisir un nouveau scanner, quelque soit la marque, vérifie bien que des pilotes sont disponibles au téléchargement, compare les caractéristiques qui te sont importantes dans ton travail. N'hésite pas à faire une recherche sur Internet, sur MacGeneration et ailleurs, pour connaître le retour utilisateur.

Dernier conseil : assure-toi que le scanner que tu achèteras répond bien à la norme TWAIN pour assurer la compatibilité logicielle la plus large possible.

Bonne chance.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Août 2008)

J'ai retrouvé ce lien dans mes signets.

En parcourant la page, on finit par tomber sur ce post :





> Canon CanoScan 9900F:
> 
> (added 1/21/2008)
> "I've just plugged my old Canon CanoScan 9900F into my new Intel iMac running OS X 10.5.1 Leopard and after downloading the latest drivers and canonscan toolbox from the canon website I did, eventually, get it to work.
> ...


----------



## nikmac (11 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
sans doute cette réponse arrive tard, depuis les six mois passés après la demande...
Confronté à ce même problème d'incompatibilité entre le pilote du conoscan 9900F et OS 10.5.4,
la meilleure solution est d'utiliser le programme SilverFast Ai "www.silverfast.com"
Cette option améliore nettement le résultat final par rapport à "ScanGear' de Canon.
Téléchargement 89,25 Eu - CD 89,25 Eu + 8,00 Eu de frais d'expédition.
NikMac


----------

